# Navajo Splake, Rainbows, and Stuff



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

My original plan for the weekend was to wake up early this morning (Saturday) and hit up the Sevier River. However, after my chemistry exam on Friday afternoon (which I likely bombed miserably), I decided I needed to go fishing to relieve my frustration. I hadn't fished Navajo Lake for quite a while and since it's just a short drive, I figured it was the best option for a quick trip.

I got to the lake at around 2:30, and fished from the dam on the east side. I started off casting a gold jointed Rebel and had a couple of hits but had no hook-ups. I then switched to the jigs that have brought me so much success as of late and started catching fish almost immediately. Red and yellow ones were slaying them. Most fish caught were Splake with 3 or 4 little Rainbows landed as well. I caught them pretty steadily until after the sun went down.

Here's the pics:









































One of the Rainbows had a funky, deformed mouth:








Weird, huh?

More Splake:

























And the fish of the day. A beautiful dark-colored 15 inch Splake:









I kept fishing until well after the sun went down, and I stopped and took a couple of pics after the sun had disappeared over the horizon:

















After I caught one of the fish, I somehow snapped the top 3 inches or so off my rod trying to get the fish unhooked. :x I guess I didn't have as much line to work with as I thought and I just bent it too far. It's not a super expensive rod, but it's still frustrating. I will see if I can fix it somehow. I actually kept fishing with the broken rod and caught a few more fish without noticing any difference. Still though, it's not good. :evil:

A couple of Mexican guys who had been fishing near me walked past with their rods in hand and I think they were about to call it a day. I asked them if they caught anything, and they hadn't, so I offered them use of my jigs. They accepted, and I gave each of them one of my jigs that had I had been catching them on all evening. They walked down the shore from me a little ways, and sure enough, within 10 minutes they started reeling some fish in. By the time I left, they had 3 or 4 Splake on a stringer. One of them was pretty good sized...bigger than anything I had caught.  :lol: Good for them though, I'm glad I could help them out. That's the second time now that I've gotten people into some fish with my jigs after they had been previously skunked.

It was a pretty good trip for something I really didn't even have planned. It felt good to get into a lot of fish after completely killing myself with my chemistry exam. The broken rod tip added to my frustration momentarily, but I shook it off and kept fishing. I was relentless in my attempt to not have a completely awful day, and for the most part it worked. :lol:

I don't have class on Wednesday so I'm hoping to wake up early and hit the Sevier River. I'll post another report if anything report-worthy occurs.


----------



## pescador (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for the report and pic's. Nice fish, How is your Dad? Hope everything went well.  
Keep posting, one's again Thank you.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Grrr, I am so sick of school too, that's one of the main reasons I fish to de-stress. That sucks about your rod. Sweet that the jigs are still working though, you better stock up on those bad boys! :mrgreen:


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> ......
> It was a pretty good trip for something I really didn't even have planned. It felt good to get into a lot of fish after completely killing myself with my *chemistry exam*. The broken rod tip added to my frustration momentarily, but I shook it off and kept fishing. I was relentless in my attempt to not have a completely awful day, and for the most part it worked. :lol:
> 
> I don't have class on Wednesday so I'm hoping to wake up early and hit the Sevier River. I'll post another report if anything report-worthy occurs.


Nice report on the fish. What kind of jigs?
Which Chemistry class are you taking? I believe Ironman is a science instructor at SUU, if you're needing help maybe he could offer some suggestions. :?:


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice report and pictures. Sounds like a good way to relax after the chemistry exam. Too bad about the rod, but at least the good news is you were catching fish!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

> Navajo Splake, Rainbows, and *Stuff*


It was the *Stuff* word that attracted me the most.... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

One of my _most_ favorite words in the world....a report can only cover specifics such as the weather, the fishing, or blah, blah, blah.....the *Stuff* word covers all the rest !! :wink:

Good report and lots of good _coverage _mjschijf.. 8)


----------



## netresult (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice report and pics! You earned some good karma from the fishing gods by helping those fellows out. Good job!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

pescador said:


> Thanks for the report and pic's. Nice fish, How is your Dad? Hope everything went well.
> Keep posting, one's again Thank you.


My Dad is doing well! His surgery was successful and he was able to come home from the hospital yesterday. He's still in a little pain and has been taking some meds, but he should be back to normal in a couple of weeks.



The Naturalist said:


> Nice report on the fish. What kind of jigs?
> Which Chemistry class are you taking? I believe Ironman is a science instructor at SUU, if you're needing help maybe he could offer some suggestions. :?:


The jigs are called Trout Traps Stingers. They are basically just little tube jigs with a small rubber worm pertruding out from the middle. They are awesome. I don't know why, but trout go crazy for those things. I've had great success using them to catch Brookies, Rainbows, and now Splake.

Hmm...I wonder if I know who Ironman is. Do you know his real name?

.45--I also really like the word "stuff". :lol: I guess I used it because I had more "stuff" to talk about in my report than just the fishing. Like you said, that word covers whatever you want it to.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> Like you said, that word covers whatever you want it to.


...Kinda like the word "*SMURF*". :mrgreen:

That's really smurfin' cool that you smurfed a bunch of smurfs on your smurfing trip. Sounds like it really relieved your smurf.

:lol:

Those magic jigs are still working out for you? Nice. I suppose I'll have to check into them before the ice is on.

Nice report. I haven't seen a splake that dark. Pretty neat.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

LOAH said:


> mjschijf said:
> 
> 
> > Like you said, that word covers whatever you want it to.
> ...


LOAH, were you smurfing it up again when you posted that? I think somebody needs to lay off the smurf. :lol:

Just kidding dude. That's some funny stuff.

I had never seen a Splake that dark either. I actually thought it was a Brookie at first just because it looked so different from all the other Splake that I caught. I can see now though that it was a Splake for sure. Pretty cool looking fish.


----------

